# Touring Greece



## Lakewolf

Hi
We are planning a trip to Greece in May June and are thinking of taking the ferry from Venice to Patras and then touring and returning via ferry to the heel of Italy (Brindisi or similar). Has anyone done a similar trip and got any advice on ferries/campsites etc.
Cheers Lakewolf


----------



## Camdoon

Did the Venice to Patras trip twice with a car over 14 years ago so all a bit vague now. But as a head start you will be able to park at the ferry in Venice so get there early and jump on the local water taxis (vaparettos) for a trip round Venice. You should also have a camera at the ready when you leave as you get some fabulous views of Venice.


----------



## Lakewolf

Cheers
Have seen Venice a few times but plan to stay a few days at a campsite nearby to visit again before taking a ferry.


----------



## peejay

Hi,

The Venice route is currently operated by Anek, a great crossing but their fuel surcharge on that route is €15 per person per stretch and €50 per camper per stretch so is not the most cost effective route to Greece this year.

Might be worth considering going from Ancona instead with either Minoan or Superfast for a more bearable cost.
Minoan also cross from Trieste on certain days as well via Ancona which is also cheaper than the Venice route.

Fuel surcharges for all the non Venice routes were around the €15 per person and €15 per camper per stretch last time I looked.

If you know your return date then its best to book your return route with the same operator if possible as you will then get a decent (around 30%) discount on the complete trip.

Anek and Superfast do 'camping on board' where you stay in your m/home on deck but Minoan have an 'all inclusive' option instead with an inside cabin for the price of deck passage.

Pete


----------



## Lakewolf

Many thanks Pete very useful. Had heard about camping on board in the mh but not sure if these routes provided it. Good to know they do even if it doesn't sound like a great experience.


----------



## Bovisand

Hi Lakewolf,

We did a similar trip in 2012.
Went via Ancona and apart from diesel leak problems absolutely loved it.
See our blog - below for tips and campsites (part 2 of blog is the Greece bit).
Got lots of advice on here (Peejays campsites etc).

http://sueandsteve2011.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Italy/Greece 2012


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

We are in the Peloponese at the moment having come straight down from the UK in February. We came through the Frejus tunnels and then realized that we were almost equidistant for Venice and Ancona. Ancona was about 450 and Venice was 650 euros for our rig (7.3m + 4m trailer).
We chose Ancona without a booking. We bought a ticket and went abord immediately for the same price it would have cost us to buy on the net.
They don't do camping on board Nov through April but you get an inside cabin in the price. Good trip.
The Patras campsite appears to have closed down.

Patrick


----------



## Lakewolf

Hi Bovisand
Just read your blog from 2012. Really useful thanks. Can't wait to get our trip planned out. Intending to set off just after Easter.


----------



## Lakewolf

Thanks for the tip about Ancona ferries Patrick sounds like the best route.
Lakewolf


----------



## brimo

We did the Pelopponese last year, see our blog below

Our Greece Blog

We also got our tickets from Ticket site

The lady we dealt with was Lara Del Ser

Hope this helps


----------



## Lakewolf

Hi Brimo
Sorry for not replying earlier but have been out of internet contact for a while. Will read your blog with interest thanks very much.
Lakewolf


----------

